
Watch Steve Jobs Assure 1981 America That Computers Aren't a Privacy Nightmare - smacktoward
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/watch-steve-jobs-assure-americans-in-1981-that-computer-1838624757
======
auslander
David Burnham [0] is 1981's Edward Snowden (born 1983). Skip to 11:00 of the
video.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Burnham](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Burnham)

